# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El agro y la ley del etiquetado y envasado

## grupoagronegocios

*Ángel Manero Campos*   En abril de este año se presentó un proyecto de Ley (3223/2008) para incluir información relevante en el etiquetado de los productos alimenticios, manifestándose la necesidad de informar mejor al consumidor. El sector agrario por lo general ha sido un sector donde los ofertantes locales adolecen de apropiadas prácticas de información del consumidor a diferencia de la mayoría de empresas agroexportadoras. Este doble estándar debe irse corrigiendo y es aquí donde este Proyecto de Ley abre las puertas a un mayor debate sobre la necesidad de normar la comercialización de los productos agrarios, implementando la obligatoriedad del etiquetado, y en adición, del envasado para los productos que se transan a granel y sin mayores condiciones de salubridad y trazabilidad.   La salubridad e higiene en la manipulación de los alimentos es un elemento importante para la salud pública. Todas las personas tenemos derecho a esperar que los alimentos que comamos sean inocuos y aptos para el consumo. Las enfermedades de transmisión alimentaría y los daños provocados por los alimentos mal manipulados o mal almacenados pueden ocasionar pérdidas humanas. Además los brotes de enfermedades transmitidas por alimentos pueden perjudicar al comercio y turismo deteriorando la confianza de los consumidores y la imagen del país.  De otro lado la trazabilidad de los alimentos permite conocer quién lo procesó, el centro de procesamiento, el lote de producción y la fecha de caducidad posibilitando una mayor fiscalización y control sobre ellos, tanto por las autoridades sanitarias en caso existan problemas de contaminación o por la administración tributaria en caso de fiscalización.   No obstante, existirán dificultades para regular el comercio de alimentos perecibles ya que buena parte de ellos se comercializan en mercados muy regionales y los pocos días que trascurren, desde su cosecha hasta su traslado al punto de venta final, hace difícil su regulación. Aquí cabría otorgar incentivos para que el mismo mercado se vaya autorregulando, por ejemplo: información de cómo se debe acondicionar, transportar, almacenar y expender los alimentos perecibles - frutas, tubérculos y verduras - además de premiar las buenas prácticas de higiene sobre toda la cadena productiva.  En contraparte existe un espacio grande para empezar a regular el comercio de los productos poco perecibles. Las menestras secas, el arroz y el azúcar deben comercializarse siempre envasados y etiquetados. Necesitamos que sobre los productos que se expendan, exista una apropiada información para el consumidor en términos de contenido, calidad, pesos, volúmenes y todos los datos que sean pertinentes: elementos que la venta a granel evade de modo alarmante.   La norma CODEX STAN 198 dada en 1,995 ya señalaba el camino que deben seguir productos como el arroz en su envasado y etiquetado. El CODEX Alimentarius, que norma con alcance internacional las reglas que deben seguir los países adscritos a la OMC, desde hace muchos años ha venido normando la higiene, el envase y el etiquetado de alimentos. El Perú es uno de los pocos países en América Latina que no tiene una norma sobre esta materia, no obstante que nuestra Ley de Protección al Consumidor (TUO DL 716) en su artículo 5 menciona que los consumidores tienen _derecho a una protección eficaz contra los productos y servicios que, en condiciones normales o previsibles, representen riesgo o peligro para la salud_ _o la seguridad física._  La obligatoriedad del envase y rotulado también ayuda a una mejor administración y fiscalización tributaria. La SUNAT recurre muchas veces a lo más fácil como las detracciones y retenciones trasladando al sector privado el costo de recaudación. No obstante una norma de envasado ayudaría de forma más técnica a evitar la evasión en el comercio de productos agrarios.   También necesitamos que haya una mayor integración entre los grandes compradores y los agricultores. Mucho mejor les iría a los mercados de productos agrícolas si en cada producto existieran compradores mucho más sólidos y solventes, que se hayan especializado, que tengan economías de escala y puedan brindar al agricultor seguridad sobre los pagos, articulación productiva y cierta predictibilidad de precios. Una maraña de compradores ganando márgenes unos sobre otros, no hace otra cosa que restar ingresos a los agricultores.   Los productos poco perecibles se tienen que limpiar, acondicionar, clasificar y empacar según calidades. Los envases deben tener las presentaciones que requiera el mercado (1, 5, 50, 100 Kg etc.) sin embargo el traslado desde el centro de procesamiento y expendio de productos debe hacerse siempre con su envase y rotulado final. Los mercados mayoristas y minoristas podrán seguir vendiendo sus presentaciones de 50 Kg pero esta vez sabiendo quién, cómo y cuándo se procesaron los productos.   Otro aspecto importante a exigir es que los envases utilizados sean biodegradables o reciclables a efectos de no afectar el medio ambiente y además, como sugiere el CODEX, el etiquetado debe mencionar si estos alimentos han sido irradiados y si nos adelantamos a lo que pueda venir: deberían indicar si son alimentos genéticamente modificados.Temas similares: Artículo: Indecopi presenta proyecto de norma para etiquetado de grasas trans Artículo: FAO descarta que etiquetado de productos con transgénicos aumente su costo Artículo: Minam descarta que etiquetado de transgénicos genere sobrecostos a industrias Artículo: Minag descarta que etiquetado de transgénicos incremente precio de productos Minag respaldará proyecto del Congreso que dará rango de ley a etiquetado de productos

----------

